# Be careful of what you say in the chat room - Part 2



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Ahhhhhh it just feels right to smack the $h*t out of someone else!!!!! 

0103 8555 7493 9401 **** 


:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Oooo la la! Time to go box up a bomb!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

What got you all fired up?

:r:r:r


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Havin a bad day...always makes ya feel better to blast the he!! out of someone!!

For the record: This is a combination bomb!! 2 of us are in on it - 1 person getting blowed the *(*@$&!_%$%$* up!!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

You know some would call you a bully........


















just not me! Let em fly brother!! :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> Havin a bad day...always makes ya feel better to blast the he!! out of someone!!
> 
> For the record: This is a combination bomb!! 2 of us are in on it - 1 person getting blowed the *(*@$&!_%$%$* up!!


Oh shi!, it's THAT bomb?

Al


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

str8edg said:


> You know some would call you a bully........
> 
> just not me! Let em fly brother!! :tu


Calling me a Bully huh???

Don't make me go Ron1YY on you! :ss
(Not that I could *EVER* do the damage he has done to people, but I can try!)


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

Knock 'em down!:tu


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

yay more chat carnage!!!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

hmmm... do I know about this one...?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

DBall said:


> hmmm... do I know about this one...?


Yep, we're counting on you for pics. Oh, wait you can't...... :ss


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

i want to see pics.. !!!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Someone better watch out!! This could be lethal!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Yep, we're counting on you for pics. Oh, wait you can't...... :ss


Wow DBall - you should get a camera...you LIVE blocks from Kodak...you should be ashamed! :bn


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Didnt I take you down hard enough last week....why must you still rise up and continue bombing.. not very "SQUARE-LIKE" if you ask me.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm glad Mark likes me...I'd hate to be on the receiving end of THAT!


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Conch Republican said:


> Calling me a Bully huh???
> 
> *Don't make me go Ron1YY on you!* :ss
> (Not that I could *EVER* do the damage he has done to people, but I can try!)


:r only in your dreams:r


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

I could never equal his damage, but I could do an IMPRESSION! :ss


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

This has landed - awaiting Bomb Damage Assessment!!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

/me waiting with baited breath

opps wrong room!!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

str8edg said:


> /me waiting with baited breath
> 
> opps wrong room!!


LOL!!

You know you spend too much time in the chat when...

RHNewfie pokes str8edg

Can't wait to see the devistation!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

It's really not fair, he has NO clue his house is gonna be gone. :tu

:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

This should be great. Can't wait to see the response and picks. :r :ss


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

RHNewfie said:


> RHNewfie pokes str8edg


eww... keep that to yourself. :tg

:r:r:r:r:r



ahc4353 said:


> It's really not fair, he has NO clue his house is gonna be gone. :tu


Yeah... as Mr T.says, "I pity da foo". I know about this (for the most part) and DAMN is it gonna hurt!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

I think he has a feeling...just doesn't know if it is a grenade, SAM, or Bunker Buster!:mn:mn:mn:chk:chk


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

I can't wait to see the damage!!


----------

